# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تحميل برنامج ريل بلير RealPlayer Cloud 17.0.4.61 Final لتشغيل المالتيميديا والفيديوهات

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحميل برنامج ريل بلير RealPlayer Cloud 17.0.4.61 Final لتشغيل المالتيميديا والفيديوهات



info

تحميل برنامج ريل بلير RealPlayer Cloud 17.0.4.61 Final  الشهير مشغل الملتيميديا من اقدم وافضل واعرق برامج تشغيل الميديا والوسائط  المتعددة فهو يحتوى على ميزات كثيرة ويدعم صيغ كثيرة بالاضافة الى انه  يمكنك التسجيل من خلاله اى مشهد من اى فيديو يعمل على حاسبك وهى تشبة خاصية  تحميل الفيديوهات من برنامج التحميل الشهير الدون لود مانجر بالاضافة الى  سهولة التعامل معه ويمكنه التسجيل وقص ودمج الفيديوهات الموجوده لديك  بالاضافة الى خاصية الراديو التى يدعمها البرنامج حيث يحتوى على اكثر من  2000 محطة اذاعية فى الراديو برنامج يستحق الاقتناء والتجربة برنامج  RealPlayer Cloud 17.0.4.61 Final بأحدث اصدار والبرنامج معه شرح كل كبيره  وصغيره به فبه شرح التنصيب والتفعيل والتحديث وكيفية التقطيع للصوتيات  والفيديو والتحويل لاى صيغه تريدها كما ان معه شرح كيفية التحميل من  المواقع الاونلاين مثل اليوتيوب حمل البرنامج واكتشف العديد والعديد من  المزايا الهامه والرائعه .

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen








اثبات الاصدار




*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

اولا : لتحميل شرح كيفيه التسطيب وتحديث البرنامج

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/l8el4lx5oaji


ثانيا : لتحميل شرح كيفية تقطيع الفيديو والصوت وتحويل الصيغ وتحميل الملفات من المواقع الاونلاين

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/6xu18lincka6


ثالثا : تحميل برنامج RealPlayer Cloud 17.0.4.61 Final

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/juvdylo5tkdn


*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

المصدر : realplayer / تحميل برنامج ريل بلير

*

----------

